# Plymouth Santander



## 98383 (Mar 28, 2006)

Want to travel 1st April out return 12th April 

7.5 m MOTORHOME.

Anybody know of any discounts available anywhere ?

Cheers

Jenks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If you're a member of either Caravan club or Camping club, try them; normally a good discount from market fares.


----------

